# First red on fly



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Went out for a couple hours before church and caught my first red on fly. It was very rewarding. Third trip with the fly rod. Im slowly getting better at casting but it ain't pretty.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Dang picture won't upload......oh well it's a 14" rat. Hahaa


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a beauty of a pic anyways even though, no fish pic then it didn't happen!!!! hahaha Way ta go!!!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey cool!


----------



## kylewise (Aug 2, 2015)

Always wanted to catch a redfish on a fly


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice red sunrise on the fly! That was definitely worth getting up for. The redfish was just a bonus.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

:thumbup:









Here is the giant! Haha


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

Awesome! Now you can look forward to getting bigger and bigger vs catching a 30lbr right off the bat.
Keep posting man.

Just noticed...you have over 2000 posts...maybe I need to post more. Anyway welcome to the fly fishing addiction.


----------

